# ICC Membership renewal



## mmmarvel (Aug 9, 2010)

So I felt left out because I didn't get invited to voice my opinion like many of you did regarding the ICC bulletin board.  Ah, but I felt vindicated today when I got a 'special' invitation to renew my ICC membership (my bad, I let it expire) at a reduced rate.  Oh, the thrill running up my leg was almost unbearable.  With baited breath I clicked the link which took me to the holy land of ICC.  Even though I had not been in this wilderness for quite some time, I had no trouble navigating.  Ah, the magic button (link) to join/re-join ... but what's this?  No special price, nothing but the same crap that they offer every bum stupid enough to join - join now and get a 2009 code book.  Whoop-de-ding, like THAT is going to entice me.  No, I'll be emailing the magic kingdom regarding their abject stupidity and see if I can't get some kind of discount.  Personally, I'd rather have half price membership rather than a code book.

They just can't get it right.


----------



## peach (Aug 9, 2010)

I let mine lapse too (just because.. well I'm busy).. maybe I'll wait to renew until they give me a special deal


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 10, 2010)

I let my membership drop after they closed the forum; and I already have the complete set of 2009 I-codes. Maybe they will offer me a free trip to the next Convention.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I am paid up 4 times. One for each ahj. I got nothing free bought sets of books for each. They did sent me a copy of some disc for code hearings. I now get electronic emails from ICC after complaining on this site about not getting them. Oh yes they did allow me on the site after a long drawn out attempt to re format my pass code. I am going to have to start a Rolodex for pass codes.


----------



## fireguy (Aug 15, 2010)

At least they asked you people to join.  Some time back I tried to join.  As a member of a lower class (contractor), I was not accepted.  I decided to remain a member of NFPA where at least my nickle was  accepted.


----------



## north star (Aug 16, 2010)

** * **

...and the ride on the ICC  "not so merry"  go `round continues... "  :lol:

** * **


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Aug 16, 2010)

Still trying to decide if I should renew my membership...  Or maybe a Wii...  with that I can get movies.


----------

